# Clean up crew opinions.



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

i want to get a couple if not 3 inverts to put in my new saltwater tank which will be housing 2 false percula clownfish and a firefish... i had planned on a FOWLR but there are anenomes growing on my liverock so i guess it will become a reef tank so i don't want anything that will eat anenomes and what not... 

if anyone knows from experience whether a coral banded shrimp, or maybe a peppermint shrimp would be good or if i could get hermit crabs.. 

any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## PowerJuice (Mar 21, 2008)

Skunk cleaner shrimp they do a pretty good job and are really cool looking.
serpent/brittle stars do a good job and are fun to feed shrimp to
i really love mine ^_^


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

id say the same as powerjuice, but also snails are good and hermit crabs and emerald crabs


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

You can add your basic cuc dwarf blue leg hermits, dwarf read leg hermts, scarlet reef hermits, turbo snails, margarita snails, cerith snails, astaea snails nassarius snails, skunk cleaner shrimp, blood red shrimp, coral banded shrimp, and the list goes on. Go to liveaquaria.com and pick out what you want. They give a nice description of all of the inverts and will inform you of there needs, what they eat, and so on.


----------

